# New to Portugal



## didimjms (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello,
My husband and I are relocating to Portugal from SA. My husband will be looking for work when we get there. He has his own home improvement business in SA, but would like to move out of that now into accountancy or freight. He has also worked in hotels and retail. What can he reasonably expect to get in any one of these industries revenue wise? We are going to be based initially in the Algarve. His Portuguese is non-existant!


----------

